# Macbook pro dropped, seems like hard drive damaged , few questions about it ?



## bindudhindsa (Mar 3, 2007)

I have Macbook pro which was dropped real bad. its booting up but seems like its hard drive is gone. Do we have any hard drive test built in macbook pro. I am helping my friend to fix it. He mentioned he made a time capsule backup in an external hard drive. If in any case we need to replace the hard drive is their any way to retrieve the backup from external hard he created. I am trying to retrieve any information from current hard drive. but he is worrying more about if we can make it live again with new hard drive. 
Please help


----------



## wampyra (Apr 10, 2012)

Try Disk Utility
1. Start from your Mac OS X Install disc: Insert the installation disc, then restart the computer while holding the C key.
2. When your computer finishes starting up from the disc, choose Disk Utility from the Installer menu. (In Mac OS X 10.4 or later, you must select your language first.)
Important: Do not click Continue in the first screen of the Installer. If you do, you must restart from the disc again to access Disk Utility.
3. Click the First Aid tab.
4. Click the disclosure triangle to the left of the hard drive icon to display the names of your hard disk volumes and partitions.
5. Select your Mac OS X volume.
6. Click Repair. Disk Utility checks and repairs the disk.


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

To restore from a Time Machine backup, when you install OS X, there will be a point where it asks about transferring files and settings, one of which will be to restore from a backup. Do that and it'll be at the same state it was when the backup was made.


----------

